# new guy looking for info



## cdeck714 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi All,
   New guy here.  I'm trying to find some info on a bike that looks similar to the old schwinn stingrays.  It has a banana seat, ape hangers, and slick rear tire.  All the emblems/stickers say are Oxford.  Anybody know anything about this bike?  

Thanks!


----------



## cdeck714 (Jun 4, 2010)

attempting to post pictures here:


----------



## partsguy (Jun 4, 2010)

Need help with the pics? Let me know!


----------



## cdeck714 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks classicfan1, but I think i got it now.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 7, 2010)

Frame looks like a Murray Eliminator. Need better pics.

Pat


----------



## cdeck714 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Pat, I changed the images to make them bigger.  And I'll try to get some better pics tonight or tomorrow.  The tag on the neck says 'Oxford' and "Made in Japan".  My guess is that is was a knock off of something, but I have zero knowledge of these bikes.  Just found this one interesting.  I does has a frame number stamped on the vertical bar above the pedals, but google search turned up nothing.

Thanks again,
Corby


----------



## JLarkin (Jun 7, 2010)

You could make a cool bike out of it.  Do a search for buzz bike, ebay also.  Your bike has similar lines.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2010)

Your missing a sissy bar.

Also, could you snap a picture of the side that the sprocket or chain gaurd is on? Thanks! Sure is a neat bike!


----------

